# Penang / Malaysian Info Please...



## WiredTight (Feb 22, 2016)

Hello, 
After the last 4 years living in the Philippines, I'm ready for something different with a less Chaos. 
Just a couple quick questions please...
Best way to LEGALLY tranfer money to Malaysia ? Is it easy to open a new bank account, and then transfer money. 
Is it pretty simple to get a Malaysian drivers license ? My USA license has expired for 2 years, but I have a Philippines moto/car drivers license. 
Used moto/car ??? If I buy at a used car (5+ years old) am I asking for more headache than it's worth. 
Medical services for US Vets...my understanding is you purchase, then you send the receipts to FMP Denver ???
Thank You


----------

